# Publisher Doku zu html und pdf



## derlehrer2002 (22. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

Ich habe das Problem, ein vierseitiges, mit Microsoft Publisher erstelltes Dokument zu html und pdf konvertieren zu müssen.
Der Publisher wandelt die erste Seite in html um, die folgenden aber nicht. Also auch wenn ich Seite 2 geöffnet habe, speichert er Seite 1 ab.

Das konvertieren mit dem Adobe Distiller klappt auch nicht, er hängt sich immer auf, wenn ich drucken will.

Hat jemand Rat?

derLehrer2002


----------



## itseit (16. Juni 2004)

mit welchem programm wandelst du es in pdf um?


----------

